# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  If nga Rudyard Kipling në 6 përkthime

## Diabolis

Një nga poezitë me më shumë përkthime në shqip. Unë vazhdoj të them përkthime dhe jo shqipërime siç thuhet rëndom e siç shkruhet dhe tek një faqe e gazetës Albania të vitit 1998 nga unë i mora pesë prej tyre botuar në atë kohë tek revista Mehr Licht. Kam shtuar përkthimin tim në fund.
If - titullit anglisht  i përgjigjen: Në munç apo në Në mundsh, Në, Në qoftë se, Sikur.
Prej rreshtit të parë ... keep your head ... anglisht i përgjigjen: të mbash në kokë terezinë, s'humbsh terezinë, të ruash arsyen, ta ruash mendjen, të ruash gjykimin, të ruash mendjen.
E duke shkuar tek rreshti i fundit ... you'll be a Man,my son! anglisht i përgjigjen qenke trim, o bir! Njeri do jesh, o biri im! dhe BURRE do të jesh, o biri im! Do t'jesh NJERI, biri im, ti do të jesh NJERI, o biri im, ti do të jesh Burrë, biri im!
Po në mes ç'bëhet? Lexoni vetë dhe vendosni.


RUDYARD KIPLING

                       IF

If you can keep your head when all about you
are losing theirs and blaming it on you
if you can trust yourself when all men doubt you
but make allowance for their doubting too;
if you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
or being lied abaut,don't deal in lies
or begin hated don't give way to hating,
and yet don't look too good,nor talk too wise:

If you can dream-and not make dreams your master;
if you can think-and not make thoughts your aim
if you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
and treat those two impostors just the same;
if you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
twisted by knaves to make a **** for fools
or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
and stoop and build'emup with worn -out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
and risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
and lose,and start again at your beginnings
and never breathe a word about your loss;
if you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
to serve your turn long after they are gone
and so hold on when there is nothing in you
except the Will which says to them:"Hold on!"

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
or walk with Kings-nor lose the common touch,
if neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you
if all men count with you but none too much;
if you can fill the unforgiving minute
with sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it
and-which is more-you'll be a Man,my son!


Në munç 

Përkthyer nga Fan S. Noli (Namik Namazi)

Në munç të mbash në kokë terezinë
Kur shokët çmendër dhe fajtor të nxijnë;
Në munç të kesh besim, kur të dyshon
Kushdo, dhe s'ka njeri që të beson;
Në munç të preç, dhe pritjen s'e kursen,
Në të gënjefshin, ti nuk i gënjen,
Në të urrefshin, ti s'i çan me brirë,
Dhe s'hiqesh as m'i mënçim as m'i mirë.

Në munç të çndërrosh e të mejtosh,
Dhe nga këto në mos u robërofsh;
Në munç të preç Triumfin dhe Hatanë,
Dhe t'i shkelmosh të dy si kallpazanë;
Në munç të mbahesh, kur një dreq ta dreth
Të drejtën dhe në lak syleshin heth,
Kur sheh kalan' e jetës të rëzuar
Dhe prap e ngre me veglën e çkallmuar;

Në munç të vësh m'i grumbull çdo thesar,
Edhe t'i loç të gjitha me një zar,
T'i humpç edhe të nisësh përsëri
Pa thën' asgjë për këtë batërdi;
Në munç të kesh një zemër, trup e kokë
Që të shërbejnë sa të bëhen trokë,
Dhe të vazhdosh i djegur shkrump në furrë,
Dhe të thërret vullneti: "Mbahu, or burrë!"

Në munç të zbreç në turm' e të mbash nderin,
Të hash me mbretin, të pish me neferin;
Në mos të ngaftë dot as mik as hasmë,
N'i daç të gjithë, po asnjë për dasmë;
Në munç për çdo minutë të përpjetë
Të rënç tamam sekunda gjashtëdhjetë;
Zaptove dhenë me çdo mall dhe hir,
Dhe ca më mirë, qënke trim, or bir!


Në    

Përkthyer nga Vedat Kokona

Në s'humbsh toruan kur të gjithë rreth teje
Humbur e kanë dhe thonë se ti ke faj;
Në paç besim tek vetja kur të tjerët s'kanë
Tek ty edhe dyshimn' ti ua fal;
Në pritsh edhe nga pritja të mos lodhesh;
Në të gënjefshin, ti mos i gënjesh;
Në të urrefshin, ti mos i urresh;
I urtë shumë, as shumë i mirë s'tregohesh;

Në ëndërrofsh, por zot s'ke ëndërrimin;
Mendove dhe mendimet s'i ke si qëllim;
Në e takofsh Triumfin dhe Rrënimin,
Të dy mashtruesve u jep të njëjtin çmim;
Duron kur e vërteta jote ndrydhet
Nga horrat edhe lak bëhet për teveqelë;
Në pafsh atë ç'ke stisur që të thyhet,
Prap të ndërtosh me veglat bërë fërtele;

Në bëfsh një pirg me çka ti ke fituar,
Dhe në rrezik t'i hedhësh çift a tek,
Dhe të humbaç dhe prap duke filluar
Gojën ta qepësh përpara kur s'ke shtek;
Zemrën ti gur n'e bëfsh dhe nervat hekur,
Të të shërbejn' dhe kur të thonë: Jo!
Dhe të qëndrosh asgjë kur s'të ka mbetur
Përveç vullnetit që të thot': "Qëndro!"

Në flaç me turmën dhe të ruash nderin,
Me mbret të rish, por cakun mos kalosh;
Kur as armiq as miq s'ta duan sherrin,
Të gjithë kur ti i do, por kurrë mos ta teprosh;
Në e mbushç minutën që nuk të fal kurrë
Me gjashtëdhjetë sekonda në vrapim;
I tokës zot je, çdo gjë atje është jotja,
Dhe sidomos Njeri do jesh, o biri im!


Në mundsh...

Përkthyer nga Robert Shvarc

Në mundsh ta ruash arsyen, kur bota humbet fillin
e fajin ty ta hedh dhe vetes ti besosh,
sa herë tek ti dyshojnë e stë përfillin
por edhe dyshimet drejt ti gjykosh...
Në mundsh të rrish në pritje, nga pritja pa u lodhur,
e, kur turrejnë, urrejtje mos tushqesh,
madje, ndaj shpifjeve të rrish pa folur,
me thjeshtësi, me to pa rënë ndesh...

Në mundsh tmendosh, por jo gjer në shkatrrim,
të ëndërrosh, por jo si rob ëndërrimesh,
dhe ti trajtosh njëlloj e pa dallim
ngadhnjim e shpartallim burim mashtrimesh...
Në durofsh dot thëniet e tua të drejta
në kurthe për trutharët, kopuket që ti kthejnë,
ti shohësh të thyera gjërat më të shtrenjta
e prapë ti ndërtosh me vegla që nuk vlejnë...

Në mundsh fitoret që ke korrur ti flijosh
si në kumar, në një të vetme lojë,
të rrezikosh, të humbasësh e prapë tia fillosh,
dhe humbjen kurrë të mos e zesh në gojë...
Në i detyrofsh dot muskul, nerv e puls e zemër
të të shërbejnë edhe kur gjithçka duket e kotë,
e të qëndrosh kur ske asgjë më veç vullnetit,
që vetëm fjalën Qëndro! gjithmonë të thonë...

Në mundsh të flasësh me maskarenj, por nderin tënd ta ruash
e tecësh përkrah mbretit pa krenari që të verbon...
Nëse armiku apo miku stë bëjnë dot të vuash,
dhe gjithkend e çmon, por veç sa meriton...
Në mundsh ti mbushësh ti minutat aq të renda
me vepra që peshojnë
		dije dhe mos kij asnjë dyshim,
se jotja do të jetë Bota, me çka brenda,
dhe BURRË do të jesh, o biri im!


Sikur

Përkthyer nga Ukzenel Buçpapaj

Sikur t'mund ta ruash mendjen nga dergja edhe at-here
Kur kretj bota e çmendur fajin kopil ta lë mbas dere;
Sikur t'mund t'i besosh vetes se ende ke burrni e nder
Kur krejt bota e flliqur hedh mbi ty rrena, bajga dhe vrer;
Sikur t'mund ta mundësh pritjen duke u mbajtur te shpresa,
A kur t'hedhin hi syve, t'hakmerresh duke shkepur drita,
A kur t'kafshon urrejtja, ta mëkosh dashurinë pa thersa
E prap t'mos dukesh fort fisnik pleqnar i kamur n'urtina.

Sikur t'mund t'ngarkohesh deri n'qiell me flori dhe lavdi
E për dy pika lot t'i humbasësh a t'ua vesh flakën,
T'mbetesh rrasë n'diell, nga fillimi t'ia nisësh përsëri
Pa t'shkuar ndërmend me than një gjysëm fjale për mandatën;
Sikur t'mund të prehesh si yll n'krahët e punës sate për jetë
Anipse t'u ka tha syri, dora, këmba, zemram mendja
E pa u rrëzuar të ecësh buzë greminës ditën e terrtë,
T'i biesh likpërmjet tmerrit pa u trembur hiç nga vdekja.

Sikur t'mund të ëndërrosh pa u mbytur në gjumë edhe në ëndrra,
Sikur t'mund t'mendosh pa u robnuar truri edhe gjuha,
Sikur t'mund t'lundrosh mespërmes detit me gaz edhe brenga
Pa t'u dehur shpirti e pa të futur ftigamën tuta;
Sikur t'mund ta kqyrësh t'vërtetën që the të shfytyruar,
Kthyer në kurthe ku batakçiu kap me lak të marrët,
A t'përballosh rrënimin e veprës sate t'pranuar
E prap t'ngrihesh dhe pa barna t'ia mbyllësh mundit plagët.

Sikur t'mund t'rrosh me qenin pa mësuar të lehësh flliqshëm
Apo t'jetosh pa ardhur era egërsirë;
Sikur t'mund t'qeshësh faqe miqsh e armiqsh njëlloj hijshëm,
Sikur t'mund t'i duash krejt njerzit pa dreqni e pa tepri,
Sikur t'mund t'ia marrësh me vrap e djersë minutës shpirtin,
E sekondat e saj t'i kthesh në djepe punësh t'arrira,
Toka do t'jepet para teje e ka me ta dhanë gjirin,
Do t'jesh NJERI, biri im, dhe kjo na qënka më e mira!


Në qoftë se

Përktheu Dine Dine

Nëse do të mundesh të ruash gjykimin kur të gjith të tjerët e kanë humbur
Dhe fajin për këtë ua hedhin juve;
Nëse do të mundsh të besosh kur gjith dyshojnë në ju,
Bile t'u japësh edhe shkas dyshimi gjithashtu,
Nëse mund të presësh pa u lodhur nga pritja,
Apo të gënjehesh pa gënjyer ti asnjë fjalë,
Ose të ndihesh i urryer pa urryer ti vetë,
E megjithatë të mos dukesh as shumë i mirë, as shumë i zgjuar;

Nëse do të mund të ëndërrosh pa e lënë ëndrrën të bëhet zoti yt;
Nëse mund të mendosh, pa i bërë mendimet e tua qëllimin,
Nëse mund të takosh triumfin pas disfatës
E t'i presësh këto të dy gënjeshtare me të njëjtën fytyrë:
Nëse do të dëgjosh të vërtetën e thënë prej teje
Të shtrembëruar ligsht, sa bëhet lak për të marrët,
Ose të shohësh gjëra për të cilat jep jetën, të prishen para syve tuaj,
E me durim e mund t'i riparosh ato;

Nëse do të humbasësh me një goditje
Fitoren e 100 ndeshjeve,
E pa bërë zë për humbjen, t'ia nisësh nga fillimi
Pa bërë asnjë gjest e asnjë psherëtimë;
Nëse mund t'i detyrosh zemrën dhe nervat
Të të shërbejnë edhe kur ato kanë mbaruar,
Dhe të qëndrosh kur asgjë s'ka mbetur tek ju
Veç vullnetit që të thotë "MBAHU!";

Nëse do të rrish me popull e të mbetesh i virtytshëm,
Apo të këshillosh mbretërit e të mbetesh popull,
Nëse as armiqtë as miqtë e dashur s'ia dalin të prishin zemrën tuaj
Nëse do t'i duash të gjithë si vëllezër pa qënë asnjëri gjithçka për ty;

Nëse do të shfrytëzosh minutën e rreptë
Me përkushtim të denjë - të artë, 
Atëhere mbretërit, fati dhe fitorja do të jenë skllevërit e tu
Dhe ajo që vlen më tepër se mbretërit dhe lavdia, ti do të jesh
NJERI, o biri im.


Sikur 

Përkthyer nga Diabolis Dassaretis

Sikur të ruash mendjen kur gjithë që të rrethojnë
Kanë humbur të tyren dhe ta fajësojnë ty
Sikur të besosh veten kur gjithë burrat të dyshojnë
Por merr parasysh dyshimin e tyre gjithashtu;
Sikur të presësh dhe mos lodhesh prej pritjes,
Ose të gënjejnë,  por s'jepesh në mashtrim
Ose të urrejnë, por s'i jep rrugë urrejtjes,
Kur s'mbahesh më të lartë, as flet me tepërim:

Sikur të ëndërrosh - e mos i bësh ëndrrat mësuesin;
Sikur të mendosh - e mos i bësh mendimet shënjë
Sikur të takohesh me Ngadhnjimin dhe Shkatërrimin
Dhe trajton këta dy të shtirur me masë të njëjtë;
Sikur të durosh dëgjimin e të vërtetës që sapo the
Hallkuar nga të poshtrit ndër leqe për të marrë
Ose shikon gjërat që t'i dha jeta, thyer përdhe,
Dhe ndal i ringre ato me vegla prishur fare:

Sikur të bësh një pirg me gjithë fitoret
Dhe i rrezikon me një të hedhur  kokë a pil,
Dhe humb, dhe nisesh përsëri nga fillimet
Dhe kurrë s'bëzën një fjalë rreth humbjes ti;
Sikur të forcosh  zemrën nervat dhe muskujt
Ti t'shërbejnë rikthimit kohë mbasi shkuan ato
Dhe të qëndrosh kur në ty s'ka frymë prej kujt
Përveç Vullnetit që ju thotë atyre: Qëndro!

Sikur të flasësh me turmat dhe të ruash dlirësin',
Apo shëtitësh me Mbretër - por shumb sjelljen e mirë,
Sikur as armiqtë as miqtë e dashur ty stë plagosin
Sikur gjithë burrat maten me ty por askush mbimasë:
Sikur të kesh mbushur të parifalshmen minutë,
Me vlerë gjashtëdhjet sekondash të rrugës në vrapim
E jotja është Bota dhe gjithçka gjendet në të
Dhe - për më tepër - ti do të jesh Burrë, biri im!

----------


## Dita

Une kam dy variante qe me pelqejne mes tyre, njeri prej besnikerise ne perkthim dhe tjetri prej poezimit pertej perkthimit.

Cilesine e pare, besnikerine ne perkthim e permbush per mua me mire perkthimi yt *Diabolis Dassaretis*.

Cilesine e dyte, poezimin pertej perkthimit e permbush per mua me mire *Ukzenel Bucpapaj*.

----------


## shigjeta

"IF" eshte nje poezi mjaft e bukur qe gjithmone e lexoj dhe rilexoj me endje...Megjithese voten time ia dhashe Shvarcit, DD doja t'ju uroja per perkthimin. Keni bere vertet nje pune shume te mire, por per mendimin tim nese do te perpunohej pak me shume ne disa pjese (strofa e dyte dhe strofa e katert) do ishte perkthimi me i arritur.
Miqesisht.

----------


## Diabolis

Shigjeta faleminderit për votimin. Pëlqen atë që mban petkun e versionit zyrtar nëse do kishte të tillë. 
Për vete në raste të tilla nisem nga e kundërta. Heq atë që më pëlqen më pak. Në këtë rast përkthimin e Ukës që tek rreshti me bajga. Kur i shkruaja këto përkthime (se nga skaneri ë-të dilnin çtju donte qejfi) mu kujtua se po nën përkthimin e Ukës është dhe pjesa Monologjet e Vaginës, dhe për një çast mendova se nëse ai i ka lënë dorë të lirë frymëzimit kushedi ç'monologje janë dëgjuar në Tiranë.
Për një sondazh me 6 përkthime dhe 1 votim duhet të shkruash vetëm - 3.5 rreshta.

----------


## arbeta

Bucpapaj. 

DD falemnderit qe i ke sjelle.

----------

